# Time Capsule = Time Machine OU Stockage données



## bsbd74 (5 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour a tous, 

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour ce coup la. 

En fait je souhaite acheter un Time Capsule m ais je me demandais si cela ne servais qu'a sauvegarder avec Time Machine OU il pouvais aussi servir a stocker des données ?

Si la reponse est non existe il des DD externe sans fil pour mac ? Je trouvais le concept sans fil tres interressant. 

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2009)

Time Capsule c'est une Borne Airport Extrême avec un disque dur en réseau.

Si tu ne veux pas utiliser ce disque dur pour Time Machine, tu peux l'utiliser comme simple disque dur réseau.

Je ne te conseille pas de faire les deux, c'est-à-dire utiliser l'espace du disque dur pour stocker des données à côté de l'image disque de sauvegarde Time Machine. En cas de problème avec celle-ci, on n'a parfois pas d'autre choix que d'effacer le disque... 

Mon choix a été d'utiliser mon disque Time Capsule pour Time Machine et de brancher un disque externe en USB sur la borne, pour le partager sur mon réseau.


----------



## bsbd74 (5 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta reponse, c'est sympas.

Donc d'apres toi un Time capsule (500 ou 1to) pour faire un back up avec Time Machine avec en reseau un DD externe brancher a Time Capsule. 

Normalement Time Capsule devrais faire un back up du DD externe qui lui est branché + un back up du DD interne de mon Mac portable.  C'est bien ca ?


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2009)

bsbd74 a dit:


> Merci de ta reponse, c'est sympas.
> 
> Donc d'apres toi un Time capsule (500 ou 1to) pour faire un back up avec Time Machine avec en reseau un DD externe brancher a Time Capsule.
> 
> Normalement Time Capsule devrais faire un back up du DD externe qui lui est branché + un back up du DD interne de mon Mac portable.  C'est bien ca ?


Non, le disque dur externe n'est pas pris en compte par Time Machine.

Time Machine c'est de la sauvegarde, pas de l'archivage. De la sauvegarde temporaire qui plus est, puisque la majeure partie des données enregistrées sont vouées périodiquement à disparaître.

Si tu veux préserver ce que tu déposes sur ton disque externe, il faut un autre disque, voire un autre support.

Nota Bene : le disque dur d'une Time Capsule n'est pas accessible à l'utilitaire de disque. En cas de pépin, la seule solution est l'effacement. Je n'utiliserais jamais un tel disque pour y conserver des données qui ne sont pas dupliquées ailleurs (en l'occurrence, elles sont sur l'iMac dont chaque sauvegarde constitue une "photographie" à un moment précis).


----------



## bsbd74 (5 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta reponse, c'est sympas.

Donc d'apres toi un Time capsule (500 ou 1to) pour faire un back up avec Time Machine avec en reseau un DD externe brancher a Time Capsule. 

Normalement Time Capsule devrais faire un back up du DD externe qui lui est branché + un back up du DD interne de mon Mac portable.  C'est bien ca ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 265201 (15 Octobre 2011)

Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est une bonne idée de la partitionner pour pouvoir faire d'une coté du stockage et de l'autre les sauvegartes time machine?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2011)

yann.tarouilly a dit:


> Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est une bonne idée de la partitionner pour pouvoir faire d'une coté du stockage et de l'autre les sauvegartes time machine?



Deux choses : 

1) Utiliser une Time Capsule pour faire de la sauvegarde, c'est une aberration économique, pour la sauvegarde (notamment Time Machine), le plus basique des disques USB2 fait parfaitement l'affaire (c'est même, avec l'utilisation "nomade Mac/PC", une des très rares utilisations possibles d'un disque USB2, de mon point de vue, pour tout le reste, je préfère le Firewire). Si Apple recommande la TC pour Time Machine, c'est uniquement parce qu'ils préfèrent te voir dépenser 250 ou 300  dans une TC chez eux plutôt que 45  pour un USB2 de base au supermarché du coin ! :mouais:

2) On ne fait rien d'autre que la sauvegarde sur un disque qui sert à ça, la sauvegarde est une mesure de précaution, or l'utilisation normale d'un disque lui fait courir des risques. On ne prend pas une mesure de précaution au moyen d'une solution "à risque".


----------



## SDION (17 Octobre 2011)

@Pascal 77 : désolé, mais je ne suis pas tout fait d'accord avec toi. La TC apporte malgré tout un confort (certe onéreux). En effet, il n'est pas utile de brancher un DDE pour faire des sauvegardes TM, cela se fait de manière totalement transparente. Avant de posséder une TC, je pouvais resté une semaine / 15 jours sans faire de sauvegarde TM, or cela va à l'encontre même de l'idée de la TM... faire des sauvegardes des dernieres évolutions de la machine. pour se prémunir d'une erreur utilisateur. Je double cette sauvegarde TM par des copies carbonne (hebdo / mensuellle suivant le niveau de courage)

Par contre, et tu fais bien de le redire : UNE SAUVEGARDE NE SE FAIT QUE SUR UN MEDIA DEDIE


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

SDION a dit:


> @Pascal 77 : désolé, mais je ne suis pas tout fait d'accord avec toi. La TC apporte malgré tout un confort (certe onéreux). En effet, il n'est pas utile de brancher un DDE pour faire des sauvegardes TM



Ben en fait, depuis peu, ma machine principale est un portable, et depuis longtemps, mon disque TM est un USB, mais je ne vois pas où est le confort de ne pas brancher un disque, au contraire, bien que particulièrement lent, l'USB reste largement plus rapide que le WiFi, et je préfère ce confort là !

Comme de toute façon, lorsque le portable est sur mon bureau, les prises diverses sont connectées en permanence dessus (une USB pour clavier/souris et la seconde pour tout le reste via un hub 7 ports), je ne suis pas à une prise près (ajoute aux deux USB une Fw800, une ethernet*, la magsafe, la prise DVI de mon écran 20 pouces et le jack audio de ses enceintes), un peu plus, un peu moins, ça ne trouble pas mon confort !

(*) Parce que là aussi, au confort du sans fil, je préfère le confort d'une bande passante  Confortable, donc ce mac est relié à la Freebox via CPL, Airport ne sert qu'en déplacement.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2011)

Si tu étais en 10.7 avec Version tu comprendrais tout l'avantage d'une TC pour un portable. 

Je n'ai pas à me soucier de brancher quoi que ce soit, dans n'importe quelle pièce, et ça me convient. Comme la TC est aussi mon routeur, c'est bonnard.

Mais enfin, une TC suppose aussi plusieurs machines, sinon autant prendre un DD externe USB. Il y a maintenant des portables qui tiennent dans une poche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais enfin, une TC suppose aussi plusieurs machines, sinon autant prendre un DD externe USB. Il y a maintenant des portables qui tiennent dans une poche.



Précisément, quant à la notion de "portable", c'est autre chose : mon MBP 15 ne devient autonome que lorsque je sors de chez moi, à la maison, il est scotché sur mon bureau, et lorsque j'ai besoin d'une machine ailleurs, dans la maison, je sors un de mes iBook 12 bien plus pratiques à déplacer, car de toute façon, pour ce que je fais hors de mon bureau, un G4 est largement suffisant.

Par ailleurs, je peste assez contre la lenteur des disques USB pour ne pas m'encombrer d'un disque WiFi ! :hein:


----------



## Alkolic (18 Octobre 2011)

A mon humble avis, une TC pour les sauvegardes TM + un HDD USB externe (Branché sur port usb de TC) est une bonne solution de sauvegarde + partage de fichiers.


----------

